# Park Jump spills



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

This is my first year hitting park. I've come a long way, never riding park and now i can do bs 180's with style, gotten compliments on it by random people , fs 180's, almost fs 360's on this 15" jump. I've been trying to push myself. I did my first Legit big park jump, a massive 30" step up and was soo stoked, i went for the 35" table to 45" step up, just knuckled the first then cased the next, i hit the jump line some more, and i was getting over my fear of speed-checking on the flat between the 2 jumps. (Never speed check never case! =D ) . So i hit it like 2 times then on my 3rd, i cased the 45" on my back, got up, and did it a few more times, scared shit-less doing it again. This time, a few weeks later, i haven't hit the big table line for a week and a bit. They built the jumps up for a slope-style comp. I felt comfortable on the 30" step up. And the me and my frend were at the top of the big jump line, we were thinking about it. I thought its now or never, and dropped in, side-slipped down half-way, and rolled down and skipped the first, over the knuckle, down the flat, no speed check, and went of the lip and ended up landing on my back, it was icy, and it hurt like something i've never felt before! It hurt bad. Next 3 days i was laying on the couch all day poppin the advil. Now, 2 1/2 weeks later, im all good now, my backs good and now it just hurts to fall on my ass hard. and my rib's got a shock from a 15" jump yesterday. There is only 1 weekend of park left, and i only got possibly 1 day of park left. I would want to hit the 30" jump again but im really scared after that. kinda scary hitting the 15", i feel like im back to ground zero but after the 15", i was back to normal, now i just gotta hit the so called 15 footer after the first 15" which is bigger but still classified the same legnth, i took it easy and i was feeling so great at the end of the day. just fell riding switch on a really rough landing in the grom park on the bunny hill and my knee hurt. I would like to hit the 30" but im scared. How can i overcome this fear or should i just try and avoid the big jumps for this year. I want to try not to be too head-heavy.


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

Frankly it sounds like you keep biting off more than you can chew. A step up is a *LOT* more forgiving then a table of the same size. Not speed checking is also a recipe for disaster. The pain you feel now is a lot less when compared to overshooting a landing. Another thing is the jumps they build for slope style are quite different than the regular park jumps they tend to have a lot more "kick". I think you just need to focus on your basics since you shouldn't be crashing these jumps and landing on your back. If you took the jump correctly you wouldn't be landing on your back unless you were trying inverted/corked tricks :\


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

white space....

and take it alot easier, don't have to hit everything, take it one step at a time. that way you won't be spillin


----------



## BataleonET (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah step it down abit, it might be cool to say you could hit them but work on spins on smaller jumps because I sure think spins are much cooler than straight airs, even if it is only off a smaller jump. I say heard to the kiddie park and get your FS and BS 3's down before you try hitting and 30 and 40 footers.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

i dont know how long youve been riding, but then again when it comes down to it, every person has their own learnin abilities and skill level . and age is also a factor . im 26 my 4th season riding . first two seasons, all i did was learn how to carve, spent a good 38 days combine in two seasons . last season i moved up to the mountains had a decent 80-100 days . learn how to hit jumps and some jibs . last season, took a few spills . started off with 15 footers, tried 30/40 footers a few times . mostly grabs on all of em . this is my 4th season . 35 days total this season . and only has started spinning back1s on 15/20footers and still grabs on bigger ones . 

like the guy said above, take ya time . you dont have to hit everything . for me, sometimes i wont even hit the jumps that iv been hitting all day all season, if theres like a 1% doubt in my mind .. ill come hit it later, tomorrow, next week, maybe next season . its all good .. 

of course all of us wanna be able to do 5s 7s 10s . but i guess take your time and be real comfy on the board ..


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you very much for the advice! I've hit it, so i can say i've done it, but i am learning fs 360's and i want to learn bs 360's in this last 2 weeks of snowboarding, and i agree with all the stuff you guys said. I've been riding for 4 years more than once, 5 years if you count the 1 day in my first year. I hit a 10-15 footer last year and that was as extreme as my park went, and then i just rode on to the boxes that you could. This year, was my first in park. i've had my first 2 jib-jam comps and my first spins in park, first in park for everything this year. It's fun, and i guess when i'm out there, you get something down, and you want to go for the next thing. even if you should stay back, its the feeling out there that you just want to push it. I thank you for your guys' advice and im going to make the best out of my last day or last few days in park this year, and wrap up the year with an awesome first year in park. Work on my jibbing and focus on the 15-20 foot 2 jumps and get my spins down. I was sooo stoked when i barely rode away from my first ride away (sloppy as hell) from a fs360, into the biggest bs 180 i've done, SOOO STOKED, haven't done that for a month now though, gonna get back out there and stomp that fs360 and get my bs360's down. 

I've got a question, i've got bs180's down nooo problem, pop off my toe edge, knee's come up (my mom's boyfriend who i ride with [he ski's and he doesn't ride park]) say's that im grabbing my board almost and im stomping them clean. sometimes i get about 30 degree's away but thats when im warming up and just starting to spin off the jumps in the begining of the day, =). How hard is it to get that extra 180, cuz i know i've had problems doing the frontside 360, i get about 60 degrees from the rotation then wash out my landing. i've almost got it a couple times and rode away from it once with enough speed to hit the second table in a row.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

stabbing in the dark here. 
But maybe not enough counter rotation?
how is your set up?
Head rotation?
are your arms failing around slowing your rotation
again, just guessing

-Slyder


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

zenboarder said:


> ... The pain you feel now is a lot less when compared to overshooting a landing...


Let me tell you about that 

Wasted myself on a 15 a month ago. Was a jump I'd hit probably 300 times before, but it had gotten really icy after the sun set and I wasn't expecting that. Went over the lip waaaay too fast, and off-balance, too. Overshot _everything_. I do not remember anything after that. Knocked myself unconscious for about 1 minute. Weird thing is, I didn't hit my head. I landed on my hip/ass so hard that I got knocked the f*ck out.

This happened on March 1.

The bruising on my hip/ass didn't go away until the middle of last week, and it's still got this weird deep soreness, not really "painful" but just sore, or feels kind of tweaked.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

david_z said:


> Let me tell you about that
> 
> Wasted myself on a 15 a month ago. Was a jump I'd hit probably 300 times before, but it had gotten really icy after the sun set and I wasn't expecting that. Went over the lip waaaay too fast, and off-balance, too. Overshot _everything_. I do not remember anything after that. Knocked myself unconscious for about 1 minute. Weird thing is, I didn't hit my head. I landed on my hip/ass so hard that I got knocked the f*ck out.
> 
> ...


wowzers .. thats one crazy fall . it answered my question though . even if you have hit that jump 300 times or all season all day . you still can crash . and i did too


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

YouTube - wrecked.wmv

You can't actually _see_ my crash, but you can tell by the way I'm off-balance in the air that it's not gonna be good. If you turn up the volume you can _hear_ the impact.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

david_z said:


> YouTube - wrecked.wmv
> 
> You can't actually _see_ my crash, but you can tell by the way I'm off-balance in the air that it's not gonna be good. If you turn up the volume you can _hear_ the impact.


wow .. that looked scary .. as hell .. and its been how many months now? you still feel sore from it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

30" jump? Thats not even 3'


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

original6 said:


> 30" jump? Thats not even 3'


Sigh... Why are you hassling him when you don't even know how snowboarders refer to the size of jumps? When we say it's a 30" jump we mean the table is 30" or the step up from lip to landing area is 30".


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

original6 said:


> 30" jump? Thats not even 3'



I never said it was a 30. I know it wasn't a 30. I'm pretty sure it was about 15. There is a slightly larger one to the right, which I'd put at 20-25.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

jitpunkia said:


> wow .. that looked scary .. as hell .. and its been how many months now? you still feel sore from it?


One month to the day, March 1 it happened. I went out riding like 4 times after that - actually I was up and riding 3 days after it happened, but i went through an awful lot of IcyHot that week.

It's not so much sore now, but I can feel some stiffness/soreness occasionally if I lean just the right way.


----------

